# So glad our Classic is a Buick.



## Al L (Mar 22, 2001)

Do to our classic being a Buick we were invited to join the Michigan Buick club at the Back to the Bricks show on Water street by GM factory # 1 and the Durant house. Well over 165 Buicks that came in off Grand Travers St were counted.

About 1:30 PM we decided to make the walk up Saginaw St. to see a friend who has an Old's and was parked near the Court house at the south end.
We didn't make it. I like to take pictures, totally impossiable as people will walk over you if you stop and you had better be quick on the shutter also. I never made it to my friends parking slot, at second street we went west and made our way back to Water street and sanity.

Our LeSabre and about 7 Buick GS from 1969 to about 1972 can be seen in this shot. All the Grand Nationals were parked in a side lot along with the full race Buicks.



In front of Factory #1.




The few shots I took on Saginaw Street.





 Al


----------

